# Slide 150 8.0 2014 ausprobiert



## mbjj33 (6. Februar 2014)

Hier ein paar Eindrücke zum neuen Radon Slide 150 8.0 für alle, die überlegen, sich das Bike zu kaufen und für alle, die genauso unentschlossen sind und monatelang suchen, wie ich.

Mein Testbericht


----------



## enno112 (6. Februar 2014)

Guter und objektiver Bericht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (6. Februar 2014)

Ein wenig Kritik:

 Wäre schön, wenn man die Bilder vergrößern könnte. Es sind auch ein paar verzerrte dabei.
 Meines wissens werden gar keine Pedale mitgeliefert bei dem Rad? Steht jedenfalls so im Shop.
 Wurde die Leitung der Reverb vom Händler gekürzt? Standardmäßig kommt die nämlich anscheinend auch ungekürzt.

Punkt 1 und 2 scheinen eher auf die Qualität des Händlers (Service-Partners?) hinzuweisen, als auf das Rad an sich.


----------



## enno112 (6. Februar 2014)

Die Reverbleitung ist nicht gekürzt! Steht ja auch so im Bericht:
*"Die Leitung der absenkbaren Sattelstütze könnte etwas kürzer sein und würde auch dann noch für große Fahrer reichen."
*
Größer Bilder findest du hier im Forum oder auf der H&S Discount/Radon Homepage.


----------



## Aalex (6. Februar 2014)

wie wenig luft war denn im reifen? also wieviel bar


----------



## sp00n82 (6. Februar 2014)

Wenn die Leitung ungekürzt ist, dann würde ich das wirklich dem zuständigem Händler anlasten.
Radon bietet das ja anscheinend an, dass für 30€ das Rad beim Fachhändler zusammengebaut wird, insofern müsste das da eigentlich inklusive sein.

Und wenn ich bei einem Test schon Bilder sehe, will ich auch draufklicken können und ne große Variante sehen, und nicht erst woanders suchen müssen.  Nicht falsch verstehen, gehört aber einfach dazu finde ich.


----------



## ChrisStahl (7. Februar 2014)

mbjj33 schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Eindrücke zum neuen Radon Slide 150 8.0 für alle, die überlegen, sich das Bike zu kaufen und für alle, die genauso unentschlossen sind und monatelang suchen, wie ich.
> 
> Mein Testbericht



Freut uns - Viel Spass damit. Die Pedale sind sogenannte Probepedale, die geben wir für das erste Setup mit. Die meisten fahren Clickies. Der Wert ist marginal, deshalb legen wir die weiter dazu, obwohl wir schon überlegt haben drauf zu verzichten. Die Sättel sind ebenfalls nich optimal, aber sehr preisgünstig. Auch hier wäre es sinnvoll ganz darauf zu verzichten, aber ein Bike ohne Sattel und ohne Pedale auszuliefern gabt nicht, da der Kunde ein 14tägiges Umtauschrecht hat und das Bike ausprobieren muss. Im Megastore kann man natürlich die Teile ersetzen lassen, der Wert der beiden Teile liegt bei 10 Euro, deshalb behalten die meisten das lieber. Die Bedienungsanleitungen und setups sind auf der Radon Seite im Downloadbereich. Für den informativen Bericht gibt es trotzdem ein Trikot - bitte an [email protected] Grösse und Lieferadresse.


----------



## mbjj33 (20. Februar 2014)

Zur Kritik:
Ich habe im Moment so viel zu tun, dass ich leider keine Zeit für eine umfangreiche Website mit Bildergalerien hatte. Ich denke aber, im Rahmen meiner diesjährigen Trans-Alp wird es eine geben.
Entgegen der Angaben im Shop wird das Rad mit Pedalen ausgeliefert, wie hier schon beschrieben wurde. Was den Sattel angeht, ist mein Eindruck natürlich Geschmackssache. Wer viel im Stehen fährt, wird sich daran nicht stören.
Die Leitung der Reverb wurde ungekürzt verbaut. Ich habe vor Kurzem eine weitere Stütze für mein anderes MTB als Einzelteil gekauft und dort ist die Leitung genauso lang. Ich würde mir das Kürzen nicht zutrauen, da ich Angst hätte, dass ich die Leitung nicht mehr dicht kriege.

Was die Arbeit des Service-Partners angeht, so mangelte es hier offensichtlich an produktbezogenen Kenntnissen, die man selbstverständlich nicht dem Hersteller/Versender anlasten darf.

Gruß, Majo


----------



## sp00n82 (20. Februar 2014)

Das Kürzen der Leitung ist einfacher als bei einer Bremsleitung. 
Scharfes Teppichmesser, Unterlage, ein kräftiger Schnitt, und fertig. Wenn man nicht zuviel rumfuchtelt mit der offenen Leitung oder dem Hebel, dann muss man auch nicht Entlüften danach.
Was auch einfacher als bei einer Bremse geht meiner Meinung nach, weil man a) nichts versiffen kann (Bremsbeläge) und b) das Entlüftungskit aus welchen Gründen auch immer einfach besser ist.


----------



## Nezzar (20. Februar 2014)

mbjj33 schrieb:


> Entgegen der Angaben im Shop wird das Rad mit Pedalen ausgeliefert, wie hier schon beschrieben wurde.


Hmpf, die hat bei mir dann jemand vergessen. Da sind mir doch glatt 2€ durch die Lappen gegangen


----------



## filiale (20. Februar 2014)

Die Pedale sind "probefahrt" Pedale, die nur dazu dienen, da der Kunde das Rad 2 Wochen testen kann, gegebenenfalls alles zurückschicken ohne weitere Kosten zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## covo (20. Februar 2014)

Viele DAnk für den netten kleinen Test. Überlege auch ob ich mir das Radon holen soll oder nicht. Alternative wäre CAnyon oder Transalp... Mal sehen was es wird. 
Musste nur am Ende kurz schmunzeln:


> _Der Bericht gibt meine persönliche, objektive Meinung als Hobby-Mountainbiker wieder._


persönlich und Objektiv in einem Satz?


----------



## filiale (20. Februar 2014)

hat er halt verwechselt mit subjektiv ...


----------



## till86 (20. Februar 2014)

Schöner Bericht! Bei mir lag die Wahl zw. dem Slide 130 als 29er und dem Slide 150. Am 150 fehlte mir die Reverb Stealth... und am Slide 130 finde ich die Zugverlegung  noch etwas schöne, Schaltzüge sind innen verlegt... Aber mein Eindruck ist, dass die größeren Laufräder den fehlenden Federweg kompensieren. Und was mir auch gefällt, das Slide 130 geht ab wie ne Rackete... Waldautobahn und so...
Evtl. bald noch ein Slide 160 in 650b und carbon ;-) Aber das Slide 150 ist definitiv auch ein super Rad!!! Viel Spaß damit!


----------

